# Das plant Gina-Lisa als Prinzessin!



## Stefan102 (7 Dez. 2011)

​
Gerade erst verkündete Frédéric von Anhalt (68), dass er nach seinen sechs adoptierten Söhnen endlich auch eine Tochter adoptiert hat. 
(siehe hier: Frederic von Anhalt: Er macht Gina-Lisa zur Prinzessin!)
Bei der Auserwählten handelt es sich um die GNTM-Kandidatin Gina-Lisa Lohfink (25), die sich jetzt erstmals zu ihren Plänen äußerte, die für die frischgebackene Prinzessin in nächster Zeit anstehen.

Gegenüber Bunte.de verriet die 25-Jährige, dass vor allem Frédérics Kontakte für sie von Bedeutung sind: „Er hat viele Kontakte und kann mir gut helfen. Er will mich auch Arnold Schwarzenegger und noch vielen anderen Stars vorstellen – der kennt ja wirklich Gott und die Welt.“ Auch engeren Kontakt mit der schwerkranken Zsa Zsa Gabor (94), ihrer neuen Adoptiv-Stiefmutter, scheint sich Gina-Lisa zu erhoffen. „Ich habe großen Respekt vor ihr, weil sie ja krank ist. Ihr geht es nicht so gut, sie ist ja eine ältere Frau. Da wollte ich sie nicht überrumpeln und ins Zimmer stürzen und sagen: ,Hey, ich bin die Gina!‘“, erklärt Gina-Lisa. „Frederic kann ihr das alles erzählen, sie vorbereiten und ihr auch Fotos von mir zeigen. Ich werde dann ab und an anrufen, damit sie auch mal meine Stimme hört.“

An ihren neuen Titel muss sich Nadja Anna Gina Lisa Prinzessin von Anhalt, Herzogin von Sachsen und Westfalen, Gräfin von Askanien allerdings erst noch gewöhnen: „Mein neuer Name? Der kommt vom Frederic. Aber ich find den voll okay. So ein bisschen blöd komm ich mir aber schon noch vor. Ist eben alles noch sehr ungewohnt!“, verriet sie.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (7 Dez. 2011)

> So ein bisschen blöd komm ich mir aber schon noch vor.



bemerkenswerte Selbstreflektion   :thx:


----------



## krawutz (8 Dez. 2011)

Q schrieb:


> bemerkenswerte Selbstreflektion   :thx:



Jawoll - mit Frau Prinzessin gehts aufwärts und der Adel degeneriert munter weiter.


----------



## Etzel (9 Dez. 2011)

Lustig ist, dass der echte Hohenzollern-Prinz Carl Alexander Franz Joseph Wilhelm Ernst Meinrad(Genannt der "Geile Depp") beim falschen Prinz Frédéric das Auto waschen muss(als sogenannter Hausmeister). Echter Adel dient dem ordinären vulgären Pöbel, so hat sichs gedreht in der Geschichte! Vermutlich muss er Gina-Lisas Auto jetzt auch waschen..


----------



## posemuckel (9 Dez. 2011)

Da sieht man, wozu jahrhundertlange Inzucht führen kann.


----------



## comatron (9 Dez. 2011)

Etzel schrieb:


> Vermutlich muss er Gina-Lisas Auto jetzt auch waschen..



Solange es beim Auto bleibt ...


----------



## Punisher (9 Dez. 2011)

Zählt man als ehemaliger Karnevalsprinz auch zum deutschen Hochadel????


----------



## CheMix (10 Dez. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Zählt man als ehemaliger Karnevalsprinz auch zum deutschen Hochadel????



gibt es denn da unterschiede?


----------



## Little_Lady (10 Dez. 2011)

Frederick ich will dein Sohn werden Meine Stärken faul bis unters Haar.


----------



## JayP (10 Dez. 2011)

Na da hat der Ex Saunaclub Besitzer aus Berlin bzw Prince von A..hole wie er in Amerika genannt wird,

ja eine weitere echte Hohlheit in den Kreis seines erlauchten Adelsmirwirdschlecht Kreis aufgenommen.

Nun feiert und tanzet Ihr aus dem Volke


----------



## Timzi (18 Apr. 2013)

immer gerne ^^


----------

